# Ubuntu font for ICS (FIXED)



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

EDIT: I managed to cobble together a working version of Ubuntu font for ICS. *NO LITTLE SQUARE SYMBOLS!!!! *Tested on CDMA galaxy nexus and works. Sources are: *ThugEsquire *http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15077-how-to-make-font-packs-that-work-with-ics-including-bold-and-bold-italic-variants/; and fixed Ubuntu Regular and Bold version by *bilbobrian *from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=944738. Zip is flashable, do so at your own risk. Download at http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19204127/Ubuntu_font_ICS_fixed.zip

Enjoy

_________________________
Previous post:

Looking for a tutorial on swapping fonts in ics. Looked around enough to know that it's not the same as gingerbread and that some of the font apps do not work. I'd like to change roboto to ubuntu. Found a thread on xda with flashable zips but host was out of bandwidth. I'm handy enough with root explorer to do it manually, i have ubuntu fonts, just don't know what in system/font to replace and what not to replace to get it to work properly. Any help us appreciated.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

kl0bk3l0sh said:


> Looking for a tutorial on swapping fonts in ics. Looked around enough to know that it's not the same as gingerbread and that some of the font apps do not work. I'd like to change roboto to ubuntu. Found a thread on xda with flashable zips but host was out of bandwidth. I'm handy enough with root explorer to do it manually, i have ubuntu fonts, just don't know what in system/font to replace and what not to replace to get it to work properly. Any help us appreciated.


In Rom Manager, there are flashable ICS 4.0 font files ready to flash. Those work great on the Nexus and I think Ubuntu is involved as well


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

Do you mean ROM tool box by jrummy?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

kl0bk3l0sh said:


> Do you mean ROM tool box by jrummy?


He's talking ROM Manager by Koush. But I prefer ROM Toolbox by jrummy myself & it has fonts as well.

Edit: I consider both Devs to be top notch devs


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, got it. I had luck with neither, but found some ics specific font packs here on rootz. Patient zero v18 + Ubuntu is very easy on the eyes. Thanks for your help!


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

kl0bk3l0sh said:


> Ok, got it. I had luck with neither, but found some ics specific font packs here on rootz. Patient zero v18 + Ubuntu is very easy on the eyes. Thanks for your help!


Tom toolbox absolutely works great I use it all the time.

The Taco Cowboy rides again!


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey man, thanks for this


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

Glad you like it! I think the install zip doesn't work (i don't use it). Just push to system/fonts. Be sure to reboot if you see Chinese text


----------

